
Guerrilla Marketing Idea: "Amazon's Mechanical Turk converts 26% of surveys into solid leads" - toffer
http://pyxlin.wordpress.com/2007/06/06/amazons-mechanical-turk-converts-26-of-surveys-into-solid-leads/
======
zach
That is great. Mecahanical Turk offers a way to basically do a "product panel"
for cheap enough that it's worth it just for the value of marketing the
product to the participants. Clever.

------
ralph
What people say they'll pay in the future when asked in a survey, and whether
they'll actually pay that, or anything, when the time comes are two different
things.

------
lovetolearn
Very clever.

~~~
fasterfunner
I will be using turk for some research/marketing of my own.

